# i think i may have spyware and virus's



## vicki_92071 (Apr 3, 2006)

i just got my mac for my bitrhday two months ago,but now i think that i may have virus's or spyware,all of a sudden,safari is slow,and the dsl is messing up,when ever i get on the internet,no one else can,beacuse its frozen up for them,after about 5 mins,it starts to freeze up for me.i also i have about six pop ups when i went to a site for myspace help,and when ever i view my profile on myspace on my computer,i get more pop ups,there any anti virus systems that i can use on my computer for free? thanx people.

vicki


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy. Welcome to the world of Macs.

I doubt that it is spyware or virus. Do you have Firefox also loaded? Do you have the latest patch on Safari? Have you repaired permissions? 

Also, In Safari preferences, I opted not to automatically open downloaded files, rather, I do that manually. Saves some headaches.


----------



## vicki_92071 (Apr 3, 2006)

exegete said:


> Howdy. Welcome to the world of Macs.
> 
> I doubt that it is spyware or virus. Do you have Firefox also loaded? Do you have the latest patch on Safari? Have you repaired permissions?
> 
> Also, In Safari preferences, I opted not to automatically open downloaded files, rather, I do that manually. Saves some headaches.


what do u mean by the lastest patch of safari,and what is repaired permissions...(i feel so stupid right now).i had firefox loaded at one point,but i cant find it right now,i guess i will have to go find it again.


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

Blue Apple > Software Updater to make sure you have the latest software on your mac

HD > Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility > Select HD Volume > Repair Permissions ( to repair permissions)


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.alsoft.com buy Diskwarrior every Mac user should have it......run it from the cd during startup by inserting the cd rebooting then holding down the c key for awhile until you can hear it starting from the cd drive then it will come up and easily will repair any issues with any Mac. Also you can choose block pop up windoiws in the safari menu next to blue apple menu when safari is loaded. Unlike others who claim there is some kinds of viruses IF you have the latest security patches there are no actual viruses or browser adware that affect Macs. Anything to do with that was proof-of-concept exercises and not actual viruses. Thanks.


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow you love disk warrior... you pretty much plug it in every post.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DiskWarrior is a good tool for the Mac. I had enough problems... DiskWarrior cured that sucker in one visit.


----------



## vicki_92071 (Apr 3, 2006)

macguru said:


> http://www.alsoft.com buy Diskwarrior every Mac user should have it......run it from the cd during startup by inserting the cd rebooting then holding down the c key for awhile until you can hear it starting from the cd drive then it will come up and easily will repair any issues with any Mac. Also you can choose block pop up windoiws in the safari menu next to blue apple menu when safari is loaded. Unlike others who claim there is some kinds of viruses IF you have the latest security patches there are no actual viruses or browser adware that affect Macs. Anything to do with that was proof-of-concept exercises and not actual viruses. Thanks.


i dont have the money to pay for diskwarrior,do u know where i could get it for free?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There may be some unethnical way (which we cannot tell you here - forum rules) but since it's a retail product i doubt there is any free software.


----------



## vicki_92071 (Apr 3, 2006)

oh ok.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just make sure you have Software Update running at least once a week,


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL I know diskwarrior is da Sh$t I'm just trying to be a lil ba$tard


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> There may be some unethnical way (which we cannot tell you here - forum rules) but since it's a retail product i doubt there is any free software.


I'm not sure what _ethnicity_ would have to do with it, but at the very least it's _illegal_ and un_ethical_ to procure commercial software through illicit means.

Perhaps we should make Article I, Section 8 of the United States Constitution and _17 U.S.C.A. §§ 101 - 1332_ stickies at the top of the page? The topic seems to come up with some frequency.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Endemix said:


> LOL I know diskwarrior is da Sh$t I'm just trying to be a lil ba$tard


OK, just try not to be. People here are looking for answers to their questions not unnecessary comments  Plus please do not use symbols (or abbrevations etc.) to spell out rude words... the admins don't like that


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

VegasACF said:


> I'm not sure what _ethnicity_ would have to do with it, but at the very least it's _illegal_ and un_ethical_ to procure commercial software through illicit means.
> 
> Perhaps we should make Article I, Section 8 of the United States Constitution and _17 U.S.C.A. §§ 101 - 1332_ stickies at the top of the page? The topic seems to come up with some frequency.


What's the point, no one reads them anyways... plus there are some grey areas too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Endemix said:


> Wow you love disk warrior... you pretty much plug it in every post.


LOL, I know!

You can get automated apps of all the remedies these guys are telling you to do.

One I like is Onyx. Here http://www.titanium.free.fr/ If you need help using it just ask.


----------



## vicki_92071 (Apr 3, 2006)

ugh.heres the problem i always have,i install something on the mac. hd and then i go to look for it,and i cant find it.can someone help me?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Most installation programs allow you to choose where to install items. Most of the installation programs that _don't_ will default to the _Applications_ folder. To get there quickly from the Finder press and hold Command (the Apple key), Shift and then press the letter "A".

Or you can hold Command (the Apple key) and press "F" and type in the name of the application you've recently installed and it will find it for you.


----------

